# Iso Hash Oil Method



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey,

I read TBG's thread on Hash Oil. I am making some now and was wondering, on the thread he posted, it said shake for 2 mins, but doesn't say for how long to let it sit. I know that Stoney let it sit for a week before putting it into the pan to evaporate. Does the longer you let it sit in there, the more THc get extracted? Thanks for the advice.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 5, 2007)

the longer you let it sit.. the more other stuff will be extracted... its the difference between dark green oil.. and light colored yellow oil... personally i would let it soak up stuff for at least 3days... then squeeze out all the hard matter... you should have some dark green liquid.. let that sit out until it all evaporates.. and its all good.... 

The length is a matter of personal choice.. some people just was the trics to be removed.. making a cleaner product.. others want all of it out... making the dirtier, but not necessarily worse product....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, RBB. I thought so, thanks for your input. I've had it in there for about 6 hours so far, it's already very dark green. Imma let it sit for prolly around a week.

~burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 6, 2007)

Depending on how much your extracting.. a week might be a bit long... stoney was doing a pound of bud, and a pound of sugar trim...  so i mean.. 3-4 days is prolly lots of time....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

True, True, didn't think of the bulk he used, i'm only using a pound of bud leaves.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah after youve let it sit for as long as your gonna,longer you leave it the worse your oils gonna taste but i see most of you guys go for quantity rather than qulity,but befor you put the liquid into a pan or what ever you gonna let it vaporise for,thats another thing i dont get when ya can just cook it off an be done with it rather than wait weeks,its best to run the liquid through some sort of filter weather it be coffee filters of handee towls etc to get the finer bits of crap,dust etc out of it,well thats wot us kiwis do when brewing


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 6, 2007)

are your bud leaves like the sugar leaves closest to the bud sites... they will make good oil.. the bigger fan leaves have some goodness.. but arent really worth the time alone.... 

I suggest letting it sit outside in the sun, and it will evap a bit quicker.. i wouldnt cook it off..simply cause its unneeded danger... its flammable.. and inless your in a crazy rush.. you should just do it the safe way..


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont see how its dangerous theres no flame involved unless your stupid an light a ciggy or joint while doing it so yeah it is safe i cant see how anythng can blow up etc when theres no flame etc


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 6, 2007)

Its still not as safe as letting it evap outside... cooking it off on the stove.. make sure you use a double boiler... so there is no DIRECT heat on the container.... and be careful.. a spark, or a bit over the edge to the stovetop..and you could have a situation on ur hands... also make sure the kitchen is well vented... cause build up in the air can be bad to breathe in etc..


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 6, 2007)

i agree its like cooking gas its really flamable i sat mying out in the sun 2 dry yesterday its been about 20 hrs i used dirt crap swag i used dried dead fan leavs and some stems with 93% iso ill send pics in a second


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 6, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I read TBG's thread on Hash Oil. I am making some now and was wondering, on the thread he posted, it said shake for 2 mins, but doesn't say for how long to let it sit. I know that Stoney let it sit for a week before putting it into the pan to evaporate. Does the longer you let it sit in there, the more THc get extracted? Thanks for the advice.
> 
> ...


i was jsut doing it as a test i didnt let it sit at all jsut shacked for 2 mins with stems and crap fan leaves dried and yellow barley any at all and look what i came up with at the bottem


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 6, 2007)

it came out as green liquid at first and the fumes knocked me str8 retarded


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah i seen your post. And quantity over quality? Letting it sit in there long does not bring down the quaility, i'm not going for quantity. It might make it taste worse but has a better kick i've heard. I don't care about the taste, by the time i taste it, the taste will be by far the least of my worries. and i wouldnt' do it on the stove because i'd rather be safe than sorry. I have bud to last so why not just set it out and let it evap? Thanks guys!!

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

and it's a mixture of fan leaves and all the trich covered bud leaves closest to the bud. It's turning out nicely, i'm about to pour it into a pan.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 6, 2007)

no stove dewayne dont listen 2 them it will decrease the potency aswell lay it out in the sun or jsut out side if u live in florida like me its hot as hell id say it will take 35 hrs in all for it to be hard enough to transfer remeber the plate you put beneath it the wider and longer it is the faster it evaps


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah i know, i'll have one it'll barely cover haha. And i live in georgia, i go to jacksonville all the time, but it's hoooooot so it'll do fine!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 6, 2007)

yeh im in Tallahassee/Georgia u in college?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Nope, i'm going to enroll in a tech colege next year i believe, that or i'll go to mississippi for college.


----------

